# How many people should be training one puppy?



## DevonC (Apr 5, 2010)

So Susi is about 10 wks now and we've been trying to train her on all the basics (Sit, stay, leash training) and I have read a few different things on the internet and wanted to get everyone opinion...

Should only one person be training her at first? My fiance trains her the most but I will do some during the day. Would this confuse her or help her learn commands? 

It may be a dumb question but I just read something about one person being the "alpha" in the household.

Thanks!!!
Devon C.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Forget the Alpha stuff. Dogs need to respond to everyone....vets, groomers, guests, kids, etc. 

One of the puppy kindergarten games is to have the whole family sit in a circle with the puppy in the middle and each member takes turns calling the pup to them...praising and treating for coming. An essential skill for all involved.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Ideally she should obey everyone in the household, so both of you training is perfectly fine. Make sure you're on the same page, training wise. IE, make sure you aren't using "down" to have her lie down and while your fiancée is using "down" to get her off the couch.


----------



## DevonC (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This is the answer I was hoping for 

And just to clear something up.. I am the fiancée, lol. 
My name tends to throw people off sometimes.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

If you go the behaviorist way (ala Cesar Millan) having two "pack leaders" is a good thing. In general you want dogs to respond to everyone in the household. Make sure you both use the same training verbal commands. =)


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I would say that initial training is usually best left to one family member. There's less chance of confusing a pup that way. If you and your fiance have done it together before, or have a unified plan of action, then you'll be fine. Puppy training is all about consistency.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't 100% agree with Marsh unless he's talking about stuff like potty training or the initial teaching of sit. Once it's a learned behavior though, I think that the number of people you want to have teaching them is 100! That would be a good start!

I enjoy asking people to give Kobe a cue to sit/down/shake/high five before giving him a treat. He's not a puppy though, but that rule applied even when Priscilla was a puppy. Even if the cue is not perfect or the same as your own, it doesn't really matter, the dog can tell the difference.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

RBark said:


> I don't 100% agree with Marsh unless he's talking about stuff like potty training or the initial teaching of sit. Once it's a learned behavior though, I think that the number of people you want to have teaching them is 100! That would be a good start!


I don't agree with myself 100%, either. I prefer to be in control of the formal training--I'll bet that comes as a shock, right?--but would have no problem if other persons could provide a seamless transition between individuals. Actually, I'd be thrilled. If everybody is singing from the same hymnal, there is no issue.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with everyone above (even though there's differing opinions!).

You don't want your pup to get confused so make sure everyone who's working with her is doing it in the same way (same verbal and physical commands, as well as the same method of training).

Working with just one person can cause less confusing but even if you just start out that way you want to eventually have everyone in the house working with the dog on obedience. That way the dog will listen to everyone!

For things like potty training though and basic manners in the house (no jumping up etc.) everyone should be working with the pup no matter what. If you have one person telling the dog to sit every time she jumps up and THEN giving attention and another one giving attention with the dog jumps you will only be confusing her (and eventually end up like with my dogs who don't jump on people except my dad, who then complains after he's given them pets when they jump up!!).

The most important thing, regardless of who's training the dog though, is that if more than one person is doing it then it should be consistent throughout everyone who's involved in training to help her learn quicker and easier.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We all do it here, well except my son who is 5 because he really isnt that interested in the dogs...but my 3.5 year is soo cute when she holds a treat for maggie and puts her in a sit and says leave it and then tells her to take  and Maggie listens to her too!


----------

